# Sidney, OH, Sarge, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sidney, OH | SARGE YEARLY 403










SARGE IS A BEAUTIFUL YOUNG GERMAN SHEPHARD I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND HIM TO BE ADOPTED INTO A HOUSEHOLD WITH SMALL CHILDREN . HE HAS GOOD MANNERS WILL SIT ON COMMAND. WEIGHS AROUND 60- 65 POUNDS I WOULD GUESS. .

Shelby County Animal Shelter, Sidney, OH
937-498-7201


----------

